# Tool to remind you "Relax"



## apple.fruit (Nov 29, 2018)

We have worked too much ...
But is it really good to spend so long time in front of the computer ?



I tried a tiny tool , 
it reminds me to relax from time to time,
i feel refreshed after each little break.

You can search " *Take a rest Reminder* "
in google chrome webstore.

May it be uselful for you too.


----------

